# Going alcohol-free for a few days



## peace (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, 
My problem with alcohol comes and goes. I can stop drinking for someone else, like when I was pregnant and breastfeeding I didn't touch a drop (easier that way). But I can't often stop just for myself. I hate drinking during the day, I never do, I just start a bottle of wine after dinner with my husband and if he goes to bed then I'll stay up and finish it.
The thing that annoys me is I have work I could be doing in the evenings but as soon as I start drinking that's it, I won't work. 
I'm also on parnate and I know that this doesn't help the anti-depressant effect. 
I'm going out on Thursday night and never drink much around other people, so my goal is to have Tuesday and Wednesday nights alcohol-free. 
Anyone interesting in joining me?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry I wont join you on your journey officially but I will reframe from drinking. I may just have a drink on the weekend if I am with friends. I dont normally drink during the week unless I have stuff in the fridge and I am having a hectic week. So I guess I regularly go days without drinking. 

I actually went a week without drinking a month ago, even went to a bucks night. I had a great time without drink. I just had my iced coffee. A mate of mine has stopped drinking for 12 months and seems to be doing well. He was borderline alcoholic. Would drink friday lunch time through to sunday night solid. Every weekend. Has not touched a drop since January. It can be done if you want.


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats to you !! :yes


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

a bottle every night is, that's 35 drinks a week. things can get a lot worse than that for sure but over time it is more than enough to cause serious health problems.


----------



## peace (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh, I don't have a whole bottle every night. Sometimes it's half and half with my husband, sometimes a little more, or less. It doesn't really matter - healthwise that's not great for me, and it's just that I'd rather be more functional during the evenings and not forcing myself to go to sleep wanting more alcohol. 

Thanks matty - God I admire people who give up. I've given up for a year and a half when I was pregnant and breastfeeding, but like I said, just wanting to give up for myself is not often enough. 

Well done for you on going to a bucks night sober. I've been to several parties/weddings/funerals while sober and boy do you feel good not being the one getting angry/slobbery/sick. 

I shouldn't have asked if anyone wants to join me - just having people to talk about it with should be enough.


----------



## Whoareyou (Jun 8, 2010)

Just drink BEER once in a while DROP the LIQUOR


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

livefast3315 said:


> However a bottle of wine isn't much.


I drank a whole bottle of wine by myself once and I was ****ed-up. Seriously. But I am a small girl.

Good luck on the alcohol-free thing! I'll do it with you! Even though I haven't drank anything in a long time anyway... so I guess that doesn't really count.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i'm a 170 pound man and i was ****ed up the first time i drank a bottle of wine. of course i built a tolerance to where one bottle barely effected me but it's still quite a bit to drink every night.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

peace said:


> I'm also on parnate and I know that this doesn't help the anti-depressant effect.


I think the wine SHOULD help the parnate. Doesn't mean you should go binging with it though. How's parnate working for you? It's a really good med for SA so going out shouldn't be too much of a problem

Congratz btw! be sure to keep doing what you're doing


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Good luck to you. I was drinking a 6 pack a day by myself when I decided it's time to quit. Now I drink maybe once every 4 months.


----------

